
IPad iBooks Features The Gutenberg Project Catalog (30k eBooks) - Anon84
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/03/exclusive-ipad-ibooks-features-gutenberg-project-library/
======
rosser
Shh. No-one tell Apple that the Project Gutenberg catalog includes the Kama
Sutra.

~~~
tvon
I suspect this one won't.

------
smackfu
Heh. Every eBook store includes the Gutenberg catalog so that they can boost
their number of books for advertisements.

~~~
almost
I think being free and easily accessible like this on the iPad is news.

------
ZeroGravitas
I'm surprised that the Gutenberg ePub versions are high enough quality for
Apple, they were patchy the last time I looked (though there's plenty of
issues with commercially eBooks too).

------
ableal
By the way, search for 'distributed proofreaders' (add international or europe
ad lib.) for a good ti ... er, I mean for a nice do-something-useful break (to
get in the mood for real work).

